# Fluctuating TDS



## FerdinandPorsche (17 Feb 2014)

Hi guys, so I also am facing difficulties with TDS. Before this I have never checked on my TDS before until recently when I bought the tester.

Before a WC, I have 350 TDS. My stored water are at a maximum of 50 TDS. After doing 60% WC, it was at ~170 TDS. After probably 3-4 hours, it settled at 200 TDS. Then  I added 3ml BW Essence K, 1drop ADA Python Git and 1drop ADA Green Gain. I tested 220 TDS the following morning. On the same day at night, it became 250 TDS.

Is this normal?


----------



## Sacha (17 Feb 2014)

I'm pretty sure Clive is going to come in on this thread and tell you to stop worrying about/ measuring your TDS


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (17 Feb 2014)

Hi Sacha, I was browsing your topic quickly too before posting. But I have plans to add in shrimps which I worry is a sensitivity issue to them, no?

Thanks


----------



## GlenFish (17 Feb 2014)

Have you got any rocks in there leaking nutrients?


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (18 Feb 2014)

Reading from Sacha's thread, it seems Seiryus do affect the TDS. Like GlenFish asked, I do have rocks and only Seiryus in the tank.  Unlike Sacha's snail always at 'water line', I have those ramshorn snails at the soil level.

So far I never tested GH and KH, should I?


----------



## GlenFish (18 Feb 2014)

Seiryu stone will definitely raise TDS. If your planning to keep crystal red shrimp then i would think about swapping the rocks for something inert. Cherry shrimp and there variations will probably be ok.


----------



## darren636 (18 Feb 2014)

Sacha said:


> I'm pretty sure Clive is going to come in on this thread and tell you to stop worrying about/ measuring your TDS


 that's all very well , buy some fish are much happier at low tds.

My boraras for example, will NOT DISPLAY  above 180 tds ( ish)

So why would I not care about tds?

Its due diligence in my opinion, to know wtf is going on in your tank.


----------



## Sacha (18 Feb 2014)

Well Darren, TDS is a completely arbitrary measurement. It is irrelevant unless you know what the solids comprise. 

Your bororas will not display above a certain hardness/ pH. TDS is irrelevant to them.


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (18 Feb 2014)

GlenFish said:


> Seiryu stone will definitely raise TDS. If your planning to keep crystal red shrimp then i would think about swapping the rocks for something inert. Cherry shrimp and there variations will probably be ok.


 
Well I don't plan to put in fancy CRS. Cherry would suffice for me. But still my TDS would go up to close 400 some time ago when it was close to end of week.




Sacha said:


> Well Darren, TDS is a completely arbitrary measurement. It is irrelevant unless you know what the solids comprise.
> 
> Your bororas will not display above a certain hardness/ pH. TDS is irrelevant to them.


 

Can I say that TDS is a summarized measurement instead of the detailed measurement like PH GH KH etc.


----------



## darren636 (18 Feb 2014)

Sacha said:


> Well Darren, TDS is a completely arbitrary measurement. It is irrelevant unless you know what the solids comprise.
> 
> Your bororas will not display above a certain hardness/ pH. TDS is irrelevant to them.


 well I know my solids aren't unobtanium or molybdenum.

Divvy tds by 18. Jobs a goodun.


----------



## critch (18 Feb 2014)

All I know is since my tds went from 60 -90 my discus have stopped sspawning lol

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------

